# HILFE, meine Seite macht nicht das, was ich will



## danielweyer (10. März 2005)

Hey!

Also hab folgendes Problem:
Auf meiner Homepage sollen links unter der Navigation eigentlich noch ein Formular und ein paar Grafilen mit Links stehen. Bei mir auf dem Rechner wird auch alles einwandfrei angezeigt, nur wenn ich die Seite hochlade ist das weg.

Hier der Code:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Welcome to // actionlords.com // ...a world without fear...</title>
<style>
body,table {font-family:verdana;font-size:12px;color:white}
a.menu1 {color:#FFFFFF;text-decoration:none}
a.menu1:hover {color:#CCFF00}
a.menu2 {color:#000000;text-decoration:none}
a.menu2:hover {color:#CCFF00};
a.menu3 {color:white;text-decoration:none}
a.menu3:hover {color:#CCFF00}
a {color:#333333}
a:hover {color:#888888}
</style>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_reloadPage(init) {  //reloads the window if Nav4 resized
  if (init==true) with (navigator) {if ((appName=="Netscape")&&(parseInt(appVersion)==4)) {
    document.MM_pgW=innerWidth; document.MM_pgH=innerHeight; onresize=MM_reloadPage; }}
  else if (innerWidth!=document.MM_pgW || innerHeight!=document.MM_pgH) location.reload();
}
MM_reloadPage(true);
// -->
</script>
<bgsound src="Outlook_GM.mid" loop="-1">
</head>

<body bgcolor="#000000" text="#FFFFFF">
<base onmouseover="window.status='';return true">
<table width="770" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center" height="589">
  <tr bgcolor="#333333" valign="bottom"> 
    <td height="29" colspan="3">
	<div align="center">
		&nbsp;<table border="0" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="70%" id="table1">
			<tr>
				<td width="150">
				<img border="0" src="images/030823_13.gif" width="116" height="80" align="left"></td>
				<td>
				<p align="center"><b>
				<font style="font-size: 22pt" color="#CC0000">ACTIONLORDS.COM</font></b></td>
				<td width="150">
				<p align="center">&nbsp;</td>
			</tr>
		</table>
	</div>
	</td>
  </tr>
  <tr valign="middle"> 
    <td height="12" style="font-weight:bold" bgcolor="#333333" colspan="3" align="center">
	<p align="center"><font size="1"><a href="#">NK</a> </font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td width="150" valign="bottom" height="32" style="font-weight:bold" bgcolor="#666666">&nbsp;&nbsp;<img src="images/nav.jpg" width="75" height="16"></td>
    <td width="393" valign="bottom" style="font-weight:bold" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" background="images/bg2.jpg">&nbsp;&nbsp;<img src="images/welcome.jpg" width="75" height="16"> 
    </td>
    <td width="150" valign="bottom" style="font-weight:bold" bgcolor="#666666" background="images/bg.jpg">
	<img border="0" src="images/news.gif" width="128" height="16"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td width="150" valign="top" height="103" style="font-weight:bold" background="images/bg.jpg"> 
      <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="10">
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top">



            <img src="images/arrow.gif" width="5" height="5">&nbsp;<font size="1"><a target="cont" href="content/home.htm"><span style="text-decoration: none">Home</span></a></font><br>
            <img src="images/arrow.gif" width="5" height="5">&nbsp;<font size="1"><a target="cont" href="content/mich.htm"><span style="text-decoration: none">Über 
			mich</span></a></font><br>
            <img src="images/arrow.gif" width="5" height="5">&nbsp;<font size="1"><a target="cont" href="http://www.actionlords.com/cgi-bin/guestbook.php.cgi"><span style="text-decoration: none">Gästebuch</span></a></font><br>
            <img src="images/arrow.gif" width="5" height="5">&nbsp;<font size="1"><a target="cont" href="content/bike.htm"><span style="text-decoration: none">Motorrad</span></a></font><br>
            <img src="images/arrow.gif" width="5" height="5">&nbsp;<font size="1"><a target="cont" href="content/glider.htm"><span style="text-decoration: none">Gleitschirm</span></a></font><br>
            <img src="images/arrow.gif" width="5" height="5">&nbsp;<font size="1"><a target="cont" href="content/impressum.htm"><span style="text-decoration: none">Impressum</span></a></font><br>
            




          </td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    </td>
    <td width="100%" valign="top" style="font-weight:bold" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" rowspan="3"> 
      <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="10">
        <tr> 
          <td width="100%">
			<iframe name="cont" width="100%" height="402" border="0" frameborder="0" src="content/home.htm">
			Ihr Browser unterstützt Inlineframes nicht oder zeigt sie in der derzeitigen Konfiguration nicht an.
			</iframe></td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    </td>
    <td width="150" valign="top" style="font-weight:bold" bgcolor="#666666" rowspan="3">
      <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="10">
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top">


<img src="images/arrow.gif" width="5" height="5">&nbsp;<font size="1"><a class="menu3" href="content/news1.htm" target="new">Neues 
Video</a></font><br>
<img src="images/arrow.gif" width="5" height="5">&nbsp;<font size="1"><a class="menu3" href="content/news2.htm" target="new">Norma 
2005</a></font><br>
<img src="images/arrow.gif" width="5" height="5">&nbsp;<font size="1"><a class="menu3" href="content/news3.htm" target="new">Motorrad</a></font><br>
<img src="images/arrow.gif" width="5" height="5">&nbsp;<font size="1"><a class="menu3" href="content/news4.htm" target="new">Party</a></font><br>
<img src="images/arrow.gif" width="5" height="5">&nbsp;<font size="1"><a class="menu3" href="content/news5.htm" target="new">Intern</a></font><br>
		  		  


       </td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    	<hr>
    	<p>
		<iframe name="new" width="100%" height="235" src="content/news_start.htm" scrolling="no" border="0" frameborder="0">
		Ihr Browser unterstützt Inlineframes nicht oder zeigt sie in der derzeitigen Konfiguration nicht an.
		</iframe>
    	<hr>
    	<p>
		&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td width="150" valign="bottom" height="23" style="font-weight:bold" bgcolor="#666666">&nbsp;&nbsp;<img border="0" src="images/intern.gif" width="75" height="16"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr> 
    <td width="150" valign="top" height="306" style="font-weight:bold" background="images/bg.jpg"> 
      <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="10">
        <tr> 
          <td valign="top"> 
            <form name="form1" method="post" action="">
              <p align="left">
              <font size="1">-Username- <br>
              &nbsp;<select name="login" style="font-size:11px;font-family:verdana" size="1">
                <option>Admin</option>
				<option selected>Gast</option>
				<option>Eva</option>
				<option>Nina</option>
				<option>Reini</option>
				<option>Michael</option>
				<option>Karin</option>
				<option>Stefan</option>
				<option>Marlene</option>
				<option>Anna</option>
				<option>Marija</option>
              </select><br>
              -Password- <br>
              <input type="password" name="what" style="font-size:11px;font-family:verdana" value="guest" size="20">
              <br>
              &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
				<a target="cont" href="cgi-bin/loginuser.pl">
				<span style="text-decoration: none">[Einloggen] </span></a>
              </font></p>
            </form>
          </td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    	<hr>
		<p align="center">
		<a href="http://www.deutschland.de">
		<img border="0" src="images/dfahn.jpg" width="60" height="42"></a>
		<a href="http://www.amerika.de">
		<img border="0" src="images/usafahn.jpg" width="60" height="42"></a><br>
		<a href="http://www.spanien.de">
		<img border="0" src="images/spanfahn.jpg" width="60" height="42"></a>
		<a href="http://www.russland.de">
		<img border="0" src="images/russlanfahnd.gif" width="60" height="42"></a><a href="http://www.tuerkey.de"><img border="0" src="images/turkfahn.gif" width="60" height="42"></a>
		<a href="www.actionlords.com">
		<img border="0" src="images/gayflag.jpg" width="60" height="42"></a></p>
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr bgcolor="#333333" valign="middle"> 
    <td width="740" height="18" colspan="3" style="font-weight:bold"> 
    <p align="right"><span style="font-weight: 400; font-style: italic">
	<font face="Times New Roman">Content, Design &amp; Music © 2005 by 
	actionlords.com</font></span></td>
  </tr>
</table>
<p align="center"><b><font size="1">


<BR>

</font></b></p>
</body>
</html>
```

Mein Webspace anbieter ist Strato, daran sollte es diesmal eigentlich nicht liegen...


HILFÖÖÖ

danke im voraus,
daniel


----------



## sreinhardt (11. März 2005)

Also auf den ersten Blick fällt mir nichts auf. Aber was meinst du mit


> nur wenn ich die Seite hochlade ist das weg.


  Ist der ganze Bereich weg oder nur die Grafiken oder was?
 Du hast die Grafiken aber auch in den richtigen Ordner geladen, oder? Wenn nicht, dann ist das keine Schande. Kann jedem mal passieren...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. März 2005)

Also ich hab jetzt mal verschieden schreibweisen ausprobiert und die einzigste die funktioniert ist die absolute Pfadangabe (http://www.actionlords.com/images/nav.jpg).
Ist ja eigentlich auch nicht so schlimm wenn du jetzt anstadt relativen absolute Pfadangaben nehmen mußt. Den Fehler zu finden ist natürlich besser. 
Es gibt auch Provider die nur absolute Pfadangaben zu lassen.

MFG


----------



## danielweyer (12. März 2005)

hi

also:

beim offline bearbeiten geht ja alles, da funktioniert es so, wie es soll

das mit den pfaden kann es nicht sein, denn auf den anderen seiten funktioniert es ja auch und ein freund meinte, das es funktioniert hat und nachdem ich einen link verändert habe (Gästebuch link) ging es nicht mehr... ich versteh es nicht...

bilder sind alle im richtigem verzeichnis und da ist auch noch ein formular mit einfacher schrift das nicht angezeigt wird...

das hier:


```
<form name="form1" method="post" action="">
<p align="left">
<font size="1">-Username- <br>
&nbsp;<select name="login" style="font-size:11px;font-family:verdana" size="1">
<option>Admin</option>
<option selected>Gast</option>
<option>Eva</option>
<option>Nina</option>
<option>Reini</option>
<option>Michael</option>
<option>Karin</option>
<option>Stefan</option>
<option>Marlene</option>
<option>Anna</option>
<option>Marija</option>
</select><br>
-Password- <br>
<input type="password" name="what" style="font-size:11px;font-family:verdana" value="guest" size="20">
<br>
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;
<a target="cont" href="cgi-bin/loginuser.pl">
<span style="text-decoration: none">[Einloggen] </span></a>
```



ich komm nich weiter..... hilllfööööö


----------



## danielweyer (12. März 2005)

@ DirtyWorld

hm was meinst du mit den Pfadangaben? 

Bei den anderen Seiten funktioniert es auch und es sollte eigentlich noch ein Formular angezeigt werden und das fehlt jetzt. Ausserdem ist die Spalte nicht so breit wie sie sein soll...


daniel


----------



## danielweyer (12. März 2005)

hi

ich glaube ich habe da noch was rausgefunden!

kann es daran liegen, wie ich meine homepage hochlade? 

habe am donnerstag auf der arbeit den ganzen kram hochgeladen, da hat alles funktioniert (wir haben dsl)
und dann habe ich was geändert und bei mir zu hause hochgelande (skydsl) seitdem habe ihc das problem. und gerade habe ich die ganze seite nochmal hochgeladen und dann ging fast gar nichts mehr...

kann das wirklich sein oder ist jetzt ganz was durcheinander ?


----------



## Maik (12. März 2005)

HTML-, CSS-, JS-Dateien werden im ASCII-Modus, Bilder, ZIP-Dateien, u.ä. im Binary-Modus hochgeladen.

greez, maik.l


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. März 2005)

Textdateien im Binaer Modus hochzuladen macht aber auch kein Problem.
Ich lad alles Binaer hoch und es funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## danielweyer (12. März 2005)

hm ich glaub jetzt weiss ich auch nich weiter ?


----------



## danielweyer (12. März 2005)

ich habs gerade versucht auto, asci und binary hochzuladen bringt nix...
also ich versuchst morgen mal auf der arbeit, melde mcih dann


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. März 2005)

Hol dir den FTP-Uploader, der überprüft automatisch, ob ASCII oder binär, dann musst du dich nicht mit dem Kram rumschlagen.


----------



## danielweyer (18. März 2005)

Hi !
also mein problem lag an zwei sachen: ich habe mit skydsl hochgelade, das mochte er irgendwie nicht und dann hatte das programm mit auto schwierigkeiten, mache das jetzt alles binär.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (18. März 2005)

Benutzt doch bitte CODE-Tags, verbessert wahnsinnig die Übersichtlichkeit.

danielweyer, halte dich bitte an die Netiquette, insbesondere Punkt 12, danke.


----------



## danielweyer (18. März 2005)

'tshuldigung, hatte ich vollkommen verkessen, aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------

